

Musopen Wants to Give Classical Music to the Public Domain - magic5227
http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/08/musopen-wants-give-classical-music-public-domain

======
tzs
Looking at what they say they can get recorded by a world class symphony for
$10k, it sounds like the musicians don't make much money. I would have thought
classical musicians good enough to win a spot in a top symphony would make a
lot (not pop star level, of course, but better than I typical middle class
worker).

